# Where to find Gianduja Chocolate Online?



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

I use chocolatesource.com to buy my chocolate usually but they are out of Gianduja Chocolate and they are not sure when they are getting more in. Does anyone know a good source online where I can purchase it? they usually charge > Callebaut Callebaut Gianduja Block 11lb. 5.5kg.
$65.00 SOLD OUT! Any help would would be appreciated..

Pat


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

auiswiss.com sells it.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Lotuscakestudio

thankyou..

pat


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

You're welcome.


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

http://gourmail.com/
5.5 LB. Barry Giandujas Pure Chocolate with Hazelnut Flavoring $34.20
48 states only - but shipping to the eastern USA is $4.50! I ordered 6 slabs of chocolate, and the shipping was .... $4.50! Amazing.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone, www.chocolatesource.com finally got it in and I bought 2 11# blocks..I appreciate all of your input..

Pat..


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

smells like nutella to me,.... yummy


----------



## olmoelisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Nutella has the same ingredients of Gianduiotti, only it's creamier, but the smell and flavor are the same.

I had never bought it online, but I have a giant box in my fridge my parents just brought from Italy.


----------

